# Stand and Hood for DIY 200G Almost Complete



## dogginfox (Mar 28, 2003)

I resumed working on my Stand and Hood for my DIY 200g tank I built a while back. I just need to put the doors on the stand, cut the last top for the hood and figure out how im going to paint or stain everything.


















































All Ideas and Input are welcome


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

I've always liked the rustic ranch look and it's nice to see someone willing to step out and do something different. :thumb:

I would continue the half log siding up the sides of the aquarium. Imo it would really set it off.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I like it! 
How you gonna do the doors, the same?


----------



## dogginfox (Mar 28, 2003)

The doors will look just like the rest of the stand. I hope to get them put up tomorrow.

I was thinking about running the siding all the way up but im not sure how I would attach it. I dont think screws in the side of my tank would be a good idea, and i would rather not glue it in case my taste change down the road.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

****, try a strong foam double sided tape. Can still rip it off, but stays put.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Another option besides glue or tape would be to attach the sideing to a piece of plywood the size of your tank sides. Drill the top and bottom of these to accept some dowels and drill corresponding holes in the bottom of your hood and the top of your stand. Then it's just a simple matter of placing the side pieces into the stand and lowering the hood over it to hold it in place.


----------



## dogginfox (Mar 28, 2003)

I like the dowel idea, ill check and see if I have enough left to do that


----------

